# NHRA Drag Racing



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2020)

My favorite motorsport.

www.nhra.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Hot_Rod_Association
















My favorite

www.johnforceracing.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Force

The John Force/Kenny Bernstein Crash






And they both lived to race again

The ultimate dream of high school muscle car fanatics


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

*i'm a lover of quarter mile drags in hotrods.   

oh & monster trucks.*


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *i'm a lover of quarter mile drags in hotrods.
> 
> oh & monster trucks.*



Caught the bug when I saw Don Prudhomme and Tom McEwen race. The Mongoose beat the Snake 3 times in their very first competition. Eventually Don would become the greatest of the greats. In New York I used to hang out at Englishtown now it's Gainesville. I went to Atlanta for the Monster Truck Jam but that city is way too hard core.



Bad to the bone.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 25, 2020)

Yup, I've been a fan of drag racing since before I even got a drivers license.  I hopped up my first car, a 1956 Ford Fairlane, and ran it many times at the local drag strip south of Denver.  I never won, but I did "place" a few times.  I had dreams of being in auto sports at that time, but getting married and having children moved my priorities.  I still like to watch the runs on TV, and every couple of years we go to a race.  These modern Funny cars and dragsters would scare the H@#$ out of me if I hopped into one today.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

i think it would be a blast to have a hot rod & drag race.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Yup, I've been a fan of drag racing since before I even got a drivers license.  I hopped up my first car, a 1956 Ford Fairlane, and ran it many times at the local drag strip south of Denver.  I never won, but I did "place" a few times.  I had dreams of being in auto sports at that time, but getting married and having children moved my priorities.  I still like to watch the runs on TV, and every couple of years we go to a race.  These modern Funny cars and dragsters would scare the H@#$ out of me if I hopped into one today.



The're unbelievably fast nowadays. I've seen some videos of the most disturbing crashes but like boxing it's totally mano a mano. No team mates, just you and him. My first car was a Duster 340, the second was a Roadrunner 383, the third was a  Barracuda 383 and the last and best was a Chevelle Supersport 454. After that I got married and got a Dodge Dart.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i think it would be a blast to have a hot rod & drag race.



In between my first and second marriage and an ensuing midlife crises I thought that would be a good idea too so I bought a Mustang GT then if that wasn't enough I had a blower and NOS installed until my second wife vigorously convinced me to sell that and get an Isuzu Ascender SUV. Can you believe that? You women, I mean seriously.

Am I seeing things or did you just change your avatar?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> In between my first and second marriage and an ensuing midlife crises I thought that would be a good idea too so I bought a Mustang GT then if that wasn't enough I had a blower and NOS installed until my second wife vigorously convinced me to sell that and get an Isuzu Ascender SUV. Can you believe that? You women, I mean seriously.
> 
> Am I seeing things or did you just change your avatar?


lol!! i change my avatar more than folks change their underwear. you'll get used to it. 
us damn women. lmao!


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> lol!! i change my avatar more than folks change their underwear. you'll get used to it.
> us damn women. lmao!



Okay you got me. Ouch, lolol.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

it wasn't meant to be an ouch


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

i have gobs of avatars. i switch them out A LOT


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i have gobs of avatars. i switch them out A LOT



I collect memes, go figure.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Believe it or not in Chicago around 1963 they held indoor drags. Me and a friend went to a couple of the events. I think it was 1/16 of a mile. I think it lasted only for two years. It was at the Amphitheater.  One car stands out in my memory was a 62 Pontiac named "Alcoa Presents". It was sponsored by the Alcoa Aluminum Company. What a beauty it was. Lots of  Mopar Ramchargers  as well. We often went to US 30 Dragstrip in Indiana as soon as I got my DL. Back then the times and speeds of todays dragsters was only a dream.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 30, 2020)

I dabbled in drag racing in the mid 60's. Ran my 33 chevy in c/a. Later on, I took my high school sweetheart (the 55 chevy) to the drags and managed to run a 10.9. (no easy task back then). The 55 ran c/mp not c/gs because the straight axle moved the front wheels forward about an inch. 
By the end of the 60's, bracket racing was formed (run too fast and you lose), and I found I liked circle track racing better.


----------



## Lenny Jascot (Sep 8, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Believe it or not in Chicago around 1963 they held indoor drags. Me and a friend went to a couple of the events. I think it was 1/16 of a mile. I think it lasted only for two years. It was at the Amphitheater.  One car stands out in my memory was a 62 Pontiac named "Alcoa Presents". It was sponsored by the Alcoa Aluminum Company. What a beauty it was. Lots of  Mopar Ramchargers  as well. We often went to US 30 Dragstrip in Indiana as soon as I got my DL. Back then the times and speeds of todays dragsters was only a dream.
> View attachment 115188


Yep! I think it was a 62 Catalina with red and white stripes. Two other cars I remember were the Ford Thunderbolt and the hometown favorite Shake, Rattle and Run 57 Chevy. Just happened to be there when these three were there. Often wondered what happened to that Pontiac.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 8, 2021)

Lenny Jascot said:


> Yep! I think it was a 62 Catalina with red and white stripes. Two other cars I remember were the Ford Thunderbolt and the hometown favorite Shake, Rattle and Run 57 Chevy. Just happened to be there when these three were there. Often wondered what happened to that Pontiac.



The only "Alcoa Presents" I could find was a Plymouth built back then with aluminum body parts.     
Now, the shake, rattle, and run 57 was and is dear to my heart.


----------



## FastTrax (Sunday at 1:09 PM)

AAAAH. History revisited.


----------

